# Happy 1st birthday!!



## LandosMommy (Sep 30, 2016)

Chewy celebrated his 1st birthday last week
We had a mini party and he had an apple peanut butter cake


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Awww...so nice and he's gorgeous!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I love his Yoda ears!


----------



## jimnick021 (7 mo ago)

What about gifts?


----------



## Revison (8 mo ago)

jimnick021 said:


> What about gifts?


You have suggestions? I want to have something special for my Bongo's first BD. I was thinking about custom printed bandanas. I've contacted https://redbubble.pissedcоnsumer.com/customer-service.html, they offered to make them personalized for each guest. Thin it's a good idea.


----------

